# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  CVS/ME:specifieke problemen - Artikels

## Agnes574

Specifieke problemen bij ME/CVS


In Nederland zijn naar schatting 30.0000 ME/CVS-patiënten. Als gevolg van hun ziekte krijgen zij te maken met diverse problemen op medisch en sociaal-maatschappelijk terrein. Deze zijn grotendeels het gevolg van het feit dat de oorzaak of oorzaken van ME/CVS niet goed bekend zijn, er nog geen diagnostische test is voor de ziekte en de meningen over behandeling verschillen. Daarnaast is de ziekte onvoldoende bekend bij en erkend door het brede publiek, maar ook binnen de gezondheidszorg, uitkeringsinstanties en het onderwijs. 

De diagnose ME/CVS wordt vaak (veel te) laat of helemaal niet gesteld, voornamelijk doordat een diagnostische test ontbreekt en veel (huis)artsen onvoldoende op de hoogte zijn van de criteria die worden gebruikt bij onderzoek. Het gevolg daarvan is dat patiënten vaak onnodig lang in onzekerheid verkeren. Uit een onderzoek uit 1999 onder Nederlandse huisartsen bleek dat 13% de diagnose nooit stelt en dat 47% dat niet deed toen hun een casus van ME/CVS werd voorgelegd. De redenen daarvoor zouden zijn onzekerheid, bezwaar tegen de diagnose en onvoldoende kennis van ME/CVS. 
Ook (h)erkennen lang niet alle specialisten de ziekte, mogelijk omdat zij gericht zijn op een beperkt onderdeel van het lichaam en ME/CVS een scala aan klachten met zich meebrengt. Te veel artsen nemen bovendien de klachten van ME/CVS-patiënten onvoldoende serieus of bagatelliseren ze. De diagnose wordt soms wel gesteld als een alibi om geen verder onderzoek te (laten) doen. Als dit onterecht gebeurt voorkomt dit dat een patiënt de juiste zorg krijgt. Dat dit niet denkbeeldig is blijkt duidelijk uit een Engels onderzoek onder ernstig zieke patiënten. 

Als de diagnose wel wordt gesteld is het voor een patiënt moeilijk een arts te vinden die de ziekte kan en wil behandelen. Voor artsen is het behandelen van ME/CVS niet eenvoudig vanwege de grote onderlinge verschillen tussen de patiënten en het wisselende verloop van de ziekte, maar bovenal doordat er geen algemeen geaccepteerde behandelwijze(n) zijn zolang de oorzaak niet vaststaat. Patiënten kunnen baat hebben bij medicamenteuze behandeling van sommige klachten, revalidatie, fysiotherapie en bepaalde alternatieve behandelwijzen. Mogelijkheden voor revalidatie zijn in Nederland slechts beperkt beschikbaar. Fysiotherapie en alternatieve behandelwijzen worden alleen vergoed als men daarvoor is bijverzekerd en dan vaak nog gedeeltelijk. De laatste jaren wordt patiënten vooral cognitieve gedragstherapie bij ME/CVS in combinatie met 'graded exercise' therapie aanbevolen. Deze behandelmethode wordt met name gepropageerd door de CVS-onderzoeksgroep in Nijmegen op basis van een omstreden CGT-onderzoek in Nederland. Tot dusver is er in Nederland geen structurele, interdisciplinaire aanpak van het wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar ME/CVS en is er relatief weinig geld voor onderzoek beschikbaar. 

Veel ME/CVS-patiënten zijn als gevolg van hun ziekte niet meer in staat geheel of gedeeltelijk te werken, normaal naar school te gaan of een beroepsopleiding te volgen. Het toekennen van een WAO-, Wajong- of WAZ-uitkering is sterk afhankelijk van de opstelling van de verzekeringsarts die de keuring verricht. Uit onderzoek blijkt dat 28% van de verzekeringsartsen en 27% van de bedrijfsartsen meent dat er bij ME/CVS geen sprake is van ziekte of gebrek. Het gevolg daarvan is dat een deel van de patiënten geen arbeidsongeschiktheidsuitkering ontvangt, ook al is het door de ziekte niet of slechts zeer beperkt mogelijk om te werken.

Niet in staat zijn te werken, maar geen erkenning daarvan betekent geen uitkering of ziektegeld. In veel gevallen ontstaan daardoor financiële problemen. Leven op bijstandniveau is dan vaak het enige perspectief. Degenen die nog of weer gedeeltelijk kunnen werken, vaak met enige aanpassingen, redden het niet als hun werkomgeving niet meewerkt. 

Aanpassing van het onderwijs aan de mogelijkheden en de beperkingen van jeugdige patiënten blijkt in de praktijk moeilijk, zo niet onmogelijk. Zij lopen daardoor een achterstand op die deels onnodig is en op termijn moeilijk kan worden gecompenseerd. 

Ook in hun directe omgeving ervaren veel patiënten onbegrip. De meeste mensen weten weinig af van ME/CVS en trekken de ernst ervan vaak in twijfel. Omstreden berichten in de pers versterken dat. Patiënten worden daardoor in de verdediging gedrongen. Een aantal van hen komt terecht in een sociaal isolement.

(bron: steungroep.nl)

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Agnes,

Helder artikel! (alweer!)

Nog even een aanvulling, in 1992 is ME/CVS door de WHO (Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie) als ziekte erkend! 
ME/CVS is erkend als medisch arbeidsongeschiktheidscriterium en dit is door de Tweede Kamer in Nederland in 1999 vastgelegd in de wet door een Algemene Maatregel van Bestuur.
Op http://www.me-cvs-stichting.nl/229 kun je een brief Minister de Geus lezen die bruikbaar kan zijn voor patiënten die in een procedure verwikkeld zijn.
Als je huisarts niks weet of niks wil weten heb je altijd recht op een 'second opinion'!

Liefs Luuss

----------

